# School Year??



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

My children's date of births are: 22/11/2004 & 3/8/2007 i have been trying to work out what school year they would be in if moved to an NZ school now. I think the 2004 would be in Year 5 and 2007 would be in Year 3. Please but me out of my misery, have i calculated them correctly?

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Andrew Family said:


> My children's date of births are: 22/11/2004 & 3/8/2007 i have been trying to work out what school year they would be in if moved to an NZ school now. I think the 2004 would be in Year 5 and 2007 would be in Year 3. Please but me out of my misery, have i calculated them correctly? Many thanks


Everything you'll need is on the Ministry Of Education website.

For school year levels look at this table :-
http://www.minedu.govt.nz/Parents/AllAges/EducationInNZ/SchoolsInNewZealand/YearLevels.aspx

Child's age is on the right hand side 'x' axes.
School year on the left hand side 'x' axes.
Just use a ruler


----------

